# Visa 489 - South Australia



## Shaugn (Jan 8, 2013)

Just got the news of increases in DIAC fees for the 489 as from 1 July 2013, what a shocker (Base fee of $3060, plus $1530 for each 18 yrs old and over, and $765 for each under 18 . Nevertheless, we will find the funds and make it happen.

If your are in process of the 489 application to South Australia, join this thread and share your experiences.


IELTS 8.5,9,8,9. ACS verification CIO lodged 9/5/2013


----------



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

Shaugn said:


> Just got the news of increases in DIAC fees for the 489 as from 1 July 2013, what a shocker (Base fee of $3060, plus $1530 for each 18 yrs old and over, and $765 for each under 18 . Nevertheless, we will find the funds and make it happen.
> 
> If your are in process of the 489 application to South Australia, join this thread and share your experiences.
> 
> ...


I am also in the process of 489 visa to SA.

CO assigned and waiting for further requirement.

Thanks,


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

I have only problem is on ielts getting only 6,5.0,5.5,5.0.. How was ur practice on ielts ? Can u help me ? Thanks


----------



## Shaugn (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Daniel, unfortunately it's the lowest score that counts. Ideally get the Cambridge IELTS book and CD and work through it. Pay attention to key words and format in the written test, and learn to use some good words in the spoken. There is no short cut. Practice, practice.
regards
S


----------



## ange76600 (Jul 26, 2013)

*allocation to a CO*

On the 9th of June, I applied for a Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (class SP) Skilled - Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa.
According to the allocation table, my application should have been allocated to a case officer within 5 weeks but I am still waiting for this allocation.
Could you tell me if this delay is normal?
When can I expect this allocation?
I should add that my SP is SA.


----------



## DrLatib (Jul 14, 2013)

Also applied for 489 to SA, waiting for CO allocation and PCCC and AFP to arrive, wife is doing IELTS tomorrow, so hopefully I can get all that in before CO or shortly after


----------



## ange76600 (Jul 26, 2013)

DrLatib said:


> Also applied for 489 to SA, waiting for CO allocation and PCCC and AFP to arrive, wife is doing IELTS tomorrow, so hopefully I can get all that in before CO or shortly after


Hi !
When did you submited your application ?


----------



## ange76600 (Jul 26, 2013)

What is PCCC and AFP?


----------



## DrLatib (Jul 14, 2013)

ange76600 said:


> Hi !
> When did you submited your application ?


26th June 2013


----------



## DrLatib (Jul 14, 2013)

ange76600 said:


> What is PCCC and AFP?


Hi, 

Sorry, I meant PCC, Police Clearance Certificate, Im expecting it next week, 

AFP is my Australian Federal Police clearance which I needed to do since I lived in Australia during my studies and you need to get a police clearance for every country you've lived in for 12 months or more in the last 10 years.


----------



## ange76600 (Jul 26, 2013)

bijoypjob said:


> I am also in the process of 489 visa to SA.
> 
> CO assigned and waiting for further requirement.
> 
> Thanks,


When did you submited your application?


----------



## ajay_bakshi (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Ajay and i have also recieved invitattion from South Australia. I have just submitted my documents to Immigration authorities. I have got sponsorship from SA state under sub class 190. WHich means i will have to live and work in SA for 2 years. Is my understanding correct and also can some one explain little bit more about subclass 190 visa? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

ajay_bakshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Ajay and i have also recieved invitattion from South Australia. I have just submitted my documents to Immigration authorities. I have got sponsorship from SA state under sub class 190. WHich means i will have to live and work in SA for 2 years. Is my understanding correct and also can some one explain little bit more about subclass 190 visa? Thanks in advance.


Hi Ajay, that's great news mate. All the best with your application. By the way, can you please give answer of my few enquiries regarding SA state sponsorship application??? 1. How long it took SA to confirm you about state sponsorship (I mean from you submit your documents online to finally get their approval). 2. Did you submit your employment papers too, as because SA website checklist showing its optional so I'm not sure whether I should upload it or not??? 3. From my understanding, we just need to submit original scan copy of Passport, Positive assessment & IELTS result (employment contracts are optional) isn't it??? If I miss anything please inform.


----------



## ajay_bakshi (Jul 27, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi Ajay, that's great news mate. All the best with your application. By the way, can you please give answer of my few enquiries regarding SA state sponsorship application??? 1. How long it took SA to confirm you about state sponsorship (I mean from you submit your documents online to finally get their approval). 2. Did you submit your employment papers too, as because SA website checklist showing its optional so I'm not sure whether I should upload it or not??? 3. From my understanding, we just need to submit original scan copy of Passport, Positive assessment & IELTS result (employment contracts are optional) isn't it??? If I miss anything please inform.


Hi Tanbd,

Here are the answers to your question:

1. It took around 2 months after filing my application for SA government to give me sponsorship.
2. Yes, i had to submit all my employment papers, Org Chart, JDs of all my reportees etc. It was pretty cumbersome.
3. Yes, you are right, we need to submit scanned copy of all your education qualification and other certificates etc.

Hope it helps you my friend.

Cheers


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

ajay_bakshi said:


> Hi Tanbd,
> 
> Here are the answers to your question:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your quick reply. Much Appreciate. Oh I just forget to ask what is your nominated occupation???


----------



## ajay_bakshi (Jul 27, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. Much Appreciate. Oh I just forget to ask what is your nominated occupation???


Its Sales and Marketing Manager.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. Much Appreciate. Oh I just forget to ask what is your nominated occupation???[/quote
> I submitted my EOI on 02/07/2013, edited on 04/07/2013 for 233111
> Chem Enggr..........SA SS applied on 04/07/2013 .........approved on 12/07/2013.....& ITA for 190......
> 
> ...


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> tanbd said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your quick reply. Much Appreciate. Oh I just forget to ask what is your nominated occupation???[/quote
> ...


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> tanbd said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your quick reply. Much Appreciate. Oh I just forget to ask what is your nominated occupation???[/quote
> ...


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

tanbd said:


> JP Mosa said:
> 
> 
> > Mate, I forget to ask in my last post, did you upload scan copy of the original documents or certified scan copy of these documents. And secondly, did you also upload current job reference letter.
> ...


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> tanbd said:
> 
> 
> > Uploaded scanned color copies ........I did not put reference letters.
> ...


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, planning to apply for 489 in SA for occupation 149914. In SA site it is mentioned that whole SA is classed as regional. So getting 489 authorizes to live in adelaide. Can anyone tell me abt the financial job opportunities in adelaide.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi everyone, planning to apply for 489 in SA for occupation 149914. In SA site it is mentioned that whole SA is classed as regional. So getting 489 authorizes to live in adelaide. Can anyone tell me abt the financial job opportunities in adelaide.


Hi, yes the entire SA considers as Regional Australia. Regarding the job opportunities have a look into job portals like seek, mycareer etc & few major banks like Commonwelth, ANZ, WestPac etc. but so far what i know, getting a job in the Banking sector without PR is a challenge, as most of them requires atleast PR. Still if you are qualified enough you can bypass, so it totally depends on you. Hope that helps. By the way, just wondering, did you already applied for SA SS under 489??? Keep us posted


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi, yes the entire SA considers as Regional Australia. Regarding the job opportunities have a look into job portals like seek, mycareer etc & few major banks like Commonwelth, ANZ, WestPac etc. but so far what i know, getting a job in the Banking sector without PR is a challenge, as most of them requires atleast PR. Still if you are qualified enough you can bypass, so it totally depends on you. Hope that helps. By the way, just wondering, did you already applied for SA SS under 489??? Keep us posted


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/194

In this page there is a note below visa label of subclass 489 saying that "International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply for nomination for the provisional visa".
Can anyone plz clarify what this means?? Should I be an International graduate of Australia??


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi everyone, planning to apply for 489 in SA for occupation 149914. In SA site it is mentioned that whole SA is classed as regional. So getting 489 authorizes to live in adelaide. Can anyone tell me abt the financial job opportunities in adelaide.


Mate, can you please inform me how long it took to reach Vetassess assessment result to your address after Vetassess send it to you???


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> tanbd said:
> 
> 
> > Uploaded scanned color copies ........I did not put reference letters.
> ...


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Mate, can you please inform me how long it took to reach Vetassess assessment result to your address after Vetassess send it to you???


Hi tanbd, still now I havent receive any post from Vetassess, approx it takes ten days to reach us. I got it through fax.


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi, yes the entire SA considers as Regional Australia. Regarding the job opportunities have a look into job portals like seek, mycareer etc & few major banks like Commonwelth, ANZ, WestPac etc. but so far what i know, getting a job in the Banking sector without PR is a challenge, as most of them requires atleast PR. Still if you are qualified enough you can bypass, so it totally depends on you. Hope that helps. By the way, just wondering, did you already applied for SA SS under 489??? Keep us posted


Hi thanks for ur reply. I havent started my SS process...But im 10 points behind for 190...so my only option is 489....worried too much...


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi thanks for ur reply. I havent started my SS process...But im 10 points behind for 190...so my only option is 489....worried too much...


Is it possible for an offshore applicant to apply to SA for SS for subclass 489????


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

shishir said:


> Is it possible for an offshore applicant to apply to SA for SS for subclass 489????


My agent told that im eligible to apply. Why is there any problem?


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

sabithasivaguru said:


> My agent told that im eligible to apply. Why is there any problem?


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/194

In this page there is a note below visa label of subclass 489 saying that "International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply for nomination for the provisional visa".

I am a bit confused about this whether it means that all the applicants should be International graduates of Australia or not.


----------



## DrLatib (Jul 14, 2013)

This means that IF you are a graduate of Australia but you didn't study in South Australia you can't apply for the PERMANENT visa, you can apply for the 489 which is a PROVISIONAL visa. If you are NOT a graduate of Australia it doesn't apply to you and you can apply for either if you meet the other eligibility and work experience requirements.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

DrLatib said:


> This means that IF you are a graduate of Australia but you didn't study in South Australia you can't apply for the PERMANENT visa, you can apply for the 489 which is a PROVISIONAL visa. If you are NOT a graduate of Australia it doesn't apply to you and you can apply for either if you meet the other eligibility and work experience requirements.


Hi DrLatib, if you don't mind me asking, are you a graduate of Australia or undertook any study there??? I'm asking coz in your signature I noticed you have 85 points but you still applied for 489 visa. I did my master there & planning to apply for SA SS under 190. But previous few post made me confuse. Seems like I'll be only eligible for 489 rather then 190. Think I'll call or shot email SA gsm Dept. to confirm.... Will update.. 1 more thing mate, can you please share how long it took SA to confirm SS??


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

DrLatib said:


> This means that IF you are a graduate of Australia but you didn't study in South Australia you can't apply for the PERMANENT visa, you can apply for the 489 which is a PROVISIONAL visa. If you are NOT a graduate of Australia it doesn't apply to you and you can apply for either if you meet the other eligibility and work experience requirements.


Thanks mate. It was a real relief for me since I am not an international graduate.


----------



## DrLatib (Jul 14, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi DrLatib, if you don't mind me asking, are you a graduate of Australia or undertook any study there??? I'm asking coz in your signature I noticed you have 85 points but you still applied for 489 visa. I did my master there & planning to apply for SA SS under 190. But previous few post made me confuse. Seems like I'll be only eligible for 489 rather then 190. Think I'll call or shot email SA gsm Dept. to confirm.... Will update.. 1 more thing mate, can you please share how long it took SA to confirm SS??


Hi

Yes, I am an Australian graduate but did not complete in South Australia, also for some reason the ss application would only allow a 489, only reason I can think is that my occupation is only on SA migration list. It took one week in my case but I think it's also because they wanted to get them done before the change on 1 July 2013


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi tanbd, so we are not eligible to apply for 489 SA...


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi tanbd, do u have any idea when the other states release the SNOL.


----------



## DrLatib (Jul 14, 2013)

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi tanbd, so we are not eligible to apply for 489 SA...


Why? Is your occupation not on the SA list?


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

DrLatib said:


> Why? Is your occupation not on the SA list?


My occupation 149914 is on the list which has high availability. But im not international graduate...


----------



## DrLatib (Jul 14, 2013)

You DON'T need to be an international graduate to apply, go for it while its still available.


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

DrLatib said:


> You DON'T need to be an international graduate to apply, go for it while its still available.


Am I eligible to apply for 489....really confused. In previous one shishir mentioned that only international graduates are eligible to apply for 489....plz clarify.


----------



## DrLatib (Jul 14, 2013)

I will repeat again, nowhere does it mention that only international graduates can apply for 489, *both australian and international graduates can apply for 489 visa.*, 

*Eligibility requirements for 489 visa application*

Submit an Expression of Interest and be nominated or sponsored

have an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation list

have a suitable skills assessment for that occupation

be less than 50 years of age when the invitation is issued

meet English language requirements

be able to score at least 60 on the points test.

*In order to get SA state nomination these are the requirements:*

SA nomination eligibility requirements


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi tanbd, so we are not eligible to apply for 489 SA...


Dude, I did my master's from UTS, Australia. My plan was to apply for SA SS 190 but looks like ppl graduated from AU uni can't apply 190 and only eligible for 489. If you are not AU uni grad u have nothing to worry. Hope that answer ur question.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

sabithasivaguru said:


> Am I eligible to apply for 489....really confused. In previous one shishir mentioned that only international graduates are eligible to apply for 489....plz clarify.


Mate, I don't think you have anything to worry. Ppl misinterpreted. My condition is, did my Master's from UTS back in 2008 & came back my home country after that & working. now planning to apply under 190 (I'm offshore & thought only onshore students require to apply for 489) but now it seems like i can only apply for 489, just because I did my education in Australia & outside SA. Send email to [email protected] to clarify this issue last night but they replied back this morning with very generic answer and refered to their site without giving any answer. Called them up but after 30 min. waiting I give up, so wondering is it possible for any of you to give them a call to clarify this issue??? It would definitely help all of us. Their number is: +61 8 8303 2420.


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Mate, I don't think you have anything to worry. Ppl misinterpreted. My condition is, did my Master's from UTS back in 2008 & came back my home country after that & working. now planning to apply under 190 (I'm offshore & thought only onshore students require to apply for 489) but now it seems like i can only apply for 489, just because I did my education in Australia & outside SA. Send email to [email protected] to clarify this issue last night but they replied back this morning with very generic answer and refered to their site without giving any answer. Called them up but after 30 min. waiting I give up, so wondering is it possible for any of you to give them a call to clarify this issue??? It would definitely help all of us. Their number is: +61 8 8303 2420.


Thanks for ur reply. Im releived. Is there any problem to get a job with 489 visa. Im planning to move adelaide.


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

DrLatib said:


> I will repeat again, nowhere does it mention that only international graduates can apply for 489, both australian and international graduates can apply for 489 visa.,
> 
> Eligibility requirements for 489 visa application
> 
> ...


Thanks for ur reply.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

sabithasivaguru said:


> Thanks for ur reply. Im releived. Is there any problem to get a job with 489 visa. Im planning to move adelaide.


Mate, getting a job actually depends on you mostly as I know few ppl who didn't get a suitable job even with PR & some doing great without having PR. But as I said earlier if you want to work in financial sectors specially banks, PR definitely helps. Hope that will give you some feedback & do your research by searching the websites I mentioned my earlier post.... One last thing mate, have you received your original letter?? I still haven't & my fax machine recently broke down & Vetassess won't send any email. so still no idea about my outcome. Getting tense without any reason, hate this waiting game...


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Mate, getting a job actually depends on you mostly as I know few ppl who didn't get a suitable job even with PR & some doing great without having PR. But as I said earlier if you want to work in financial sectors specially banks, PR definitely helps. Hope that will give you some feedback & do your research by searching the websites I mentioned my earlier post.... One last thing mate, have you received your original letter?? I still haven't & my fax machine recently broke down & Vetassess won't send any email. so still no idea about my outcome. Getting tense without any reason, hate this waiting game...


Hi tanbd, thnx for ur info. i havent received any papers yet. Waiting for the post....


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys, just wondering, any of you recently submitted SS for SA (on/after 10 July)???? Just wondering if you do, then how long it took SA to get back to you. Just curious even though SA website indicates current processing time for 489/190 is 3 weeks. Another issue, anyone has any idea what finish date to put for current employment for EOI??? I know SA wants you to put the date you submit your application, is it same for EOI or just leave that place as its indicate you still current employee there??


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi tanbd, thnx for ur info. i havent received any papers yet. Waiting for the post....


Hi dude, just wondering, have you able to submit SA SS or know anyone who have recently submitted SS for SA (on/after 15 July)???? Just wondering if you do, then how long it took SA to get back with response. Just curious, even though SA website indicates current processing time for 489/190 is 3 weeks.


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi dude, just wondering, have you able to submit SA SS or know anyone who have recently submitted SS for SA (on/after 15 July)???? Just wondering if you do, then how long it took SA to get back with response. Just curious, even though SA website indicates current processing time for 489/190 is 3 weeks.


Hi not yet submitted the application. What abt u.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi not yet submitted the application. What abt u.


Yes, I did submitted mine but little bit worried as my nominated occupation is been medium availablity since 18th last month. Hopefully I'll make it without any drama. Heard some major changes for some occupation as those are really high demand, finger cross, hopefully same things will not occure in our case...


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Yes, I did submitted mine but little bit worried as my nominated occupation is been medium availablity since 18th last month. Hopefully I'll make it without any drama. Heard some major changes for some occupation as those are really high demand, finger cross, hopefully same things will not occure in our case...


Dont worry, soon u will get the positive results.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Another week went by but still no update from my side. I thought SA are really punctual but seems like they are not. Anyone has any updates yet???


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

tanbd said:


> Another week went by but still no update from my side. I thought SA are really punctual but seems like they are not. Anyone has any updates yet???


SA economy is not performing well compared to all other states. This could be the reason why the process is slow.


----------



## Matmarine (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi 

As you have some experience with subclass 489 with SA SS I have some question as yesterday someone on this forum advice us Subclass 489. 
Briefly we have positive Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311. This occupation is only on Schelude 2 in SA. Currently we live in Sydney so we will apply on shore. We started Vetassess with an agent, but during the process when we complain about one of his employee he left us alone . From ours notes it shows that he want to apply for subclass 190 . We lodged EOI and SA SS for this subclass but someone said that we should try with 489.
I try to find steps for this subclass and I'm confused.
Does it mean that we need to send another EOI for 489 and that is the end, or we should lodged another SS application? Can anybody tell something more about requirements ( Do we need to have an employer in SA territory? How we can ask for territory sponsorship ? Do we need to show which territory we want to live ? )
Please give me some advice as the more I read the less I know  and you have experience in this particular .

Kind regards
Matmarine.


----------



## sadya (Jan 4, 2014)

Please give me information about 489 visa..Thanks


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Can somebody explain, how much time does it take to get invitation, once you send a application for 489, to South Aus.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have a query please somebody reply!

Me and my husband have applied for South Aus State Sponsorship for 489. I just want to know, if we get a grant, can my husband travel first to SA alone, I mean without primary applicant?

Is it necessary that I travel along with him?


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi guys, can anyone revert on the latest timelines for South Australia 489 invitation


----------

